# Drywall Art



## S&SDRYWALL (Oct 21, 2008)

Some Snapshots of some recent projects


----------



## S&SDRYWALL (Oct 21, 2008)

here are some more, in the process pictures of those few things.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

cool stuff,wish I could do the drywall art full time,but we don't get to much call for it,it's more satisfying to do.
do you specialize in it full time,or just getting the odd request here and there to do it


----------



## PrairrieDogExpress (Jan 29, 2010)

What do you use on the edge of the ceiling detail? If it was double half" I would guess trim tex flex bead. Looks like single layer though.


----------



## S&SDRYWALL (Oct 21, 2008)

Single 1/2", Its trim-tex archway L bead for 1/2" they also make it in 5/8"


----------



## S&SDRYWALL (Oct 21, 2008)

And we recently started doing this in quite a few high dollar homes, and even older homes to modernize and spice things up


----------



## drywall guy158 (Dec 31, 2009)

nice work ! :thumbup:


----------



## betterdrywall (May 4, 2010)

This is the extra's that I have been suggesting for along time,, It is tough to sell to HOer's and GC remodels.. And the work does not even have to be as extensive as what you have posted. Most older homes I see really need to be spruced up . Instead of just the normal fix that hole I made because I was drunk ,type of job. 
There is so much that can be done, If a person is able to visulize before hand ,and create a Home that stands out . In the long run it only adds to the value and comfort. 
I would like to make available to my customers a job that when it is complete,, The sign on the front door really does mean Home Sweet Home. 
I have several projects I have to finish right now,, after that is done I am going to do nothing but sell this type of art to the JQ public. Nice work, take Care Steve.


----------



## Workaholic (Dec 13, 2010)

Awesome looking work S&S.:thumbsup: I can see that being a sweet up sale. 
How long did the top pic take to do?


----------



## S&SDRYWALL (Oct 21, 2008)

3 days


----------



## Drywaller (Jun 15, 2008)

Are the raised panel trim from trim-tex or is it the strait flex products you used?Looks good!


----------



## dawn2010 (Dec 21, 2010)

It looks very good!:thumbup:


----------



## roominaday (Feb 14, 2010)

Looks great - I am interested in the wainscot panel detail - I may just have to try this in my basement development that I needed to start last week!


----------



## Schmidt & Co (Dec 14, 2010)

True craftsmanship! Looks great! :thumbsup:


----------



## Roman (Jan 2, 2013)

*some of my work*

   attic


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

.......


----------



## saskataper (Mar 6, 2011)

Nice work s&s! I'm trying to sell some of that myself, I might have a lady sold on doing a tray ceiling in one room of her penthouse condo I'm stripping down her popcorn that was damaged cause of a skylight leek. It's is a rough sketch of my idea, Center square is the skylight then divide the ceiling into four trays around it. Haven't decided if I want to use chamfer around the bottom of the skylight or the easy tray


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

That should look cool when done. Have you tried the niche bead yet ? I think that would look good on the skylight.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

mudslingr said:


> That should look cool when done. Have you tried the niche bead yet ? I think that would look good on the skylight.


Example!


----------



## amitoz (Jan 7, 2013)

How did you bend plasterboard like that?
looks great..


----------

